

Randi Zuckerberg leaves Facebook for her own startup - btilly
http://allthingsd.com/20110803/exclusive-randi-zuckerberg-leaves-facebook-to-start-new-social-media-firm-resignation-letter/?mod=socialflow

======
jordanb
Given the press Randi Zuckerberg has produced lately, I wonder if "working on
her own startup" is the new "spending more time with her family."

------
MaxWendkos
Judging by that letter, it sounds like Mark and Randi did a great job
separating work and family. Not the easiest thing to do.

